# Transformers



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Uh, Bumblebee is a friggin' camaro.  :finger:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Uh, isn't he supposed to be a VW Bug? Yo.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I smell a giant sucking ****-pile of a movie....


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

did i miss somthing a movie?........is it gonna be animated or what?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

websites people, give me websites!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Nope, it's live-action. 

Feldy, Aintitcool news has a huge section of Transformer pics up now.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Nope, it's live-action.
> 
> Feldy, Aintitcool news has a huge section of Transformer pics up now.


Dreamworks made them take down the pictures. I heard VW was asking too high of a price to use the "Bug". BS on that I say!

A vintage Camero (which he starts out as) would have been cool. This new,glossy POS design for "Bumble Bee" is so typical.

Megatron is a jet in the current script. A tank or cannon,please.

I'm still seeing this one.

Given the Machine to human actor ratio,I think this will be Michael Bay's best film.

If there were no humans acting in it.-Transformers would be his Magnum Opus.

Or is "Magnum Opus" a Transformer already?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.transformersmovie.com/

Check out the poster. 
I think it's Shockwave's head. 
Or, maybe it's the ARK. 
I dunno.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh no. I am now officially worried about this movie. I'll still see it, but I'm officially worried now. Ugh.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Got a sort of Tom Cruise *War of the Worlds* look to it, don't it?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Got a sort of Tom Cruise *War of the Worlds* look to it, don't it?


Reminding me of that movie just made me cry  (Closest I could come...)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

This has already made it into my "skip it" pile.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Bull. You are all going to see it. Once that first trailer hits.

Giant robots duking it out. Novelty alone earns it a pass.

Then we can all bitch about what a letdown it was.

That's what places like this are for. I'm glad it is being made.

It will be mediocre. I'll complain. Then I'll triple underline the release date

of James Cameron's "Project 880". Now,that one will be something special!

GLUMLORD!! (For RAXL).


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, here's some more Trans news, for those who missed:

Optimus Prime will be voiced by the guy that did the cartoon voice.

Oh, and in another thread, I know we talk about how Megatron can't be a gun these days, because, well, kids shouldn't play with guns,  but the newest Transformer Megatron toy, will transform into a ... space blaster pistol. Not a walther ppk, but hey, he's a gun again.

He'll be a cybertron type jet in the movie. I guess like, Cyclonus. I think Megatron became Cyclonus at one point anyways, didn't he? Or was that Galvatron? What's bigger: A Mega-Tron, or a Galva-Tron?

Can anyone make sense of Transformers continuity?:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the Transformers. My favorite was Omega supreme.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I love the Transformers. My favorite was Omega supreme.


Optimus Pime can take omega Supreme.. he'll kick him in the Jimmy, then transform into a car and burn out of there.

More than meets the eye.. transformers robots in disguise!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

BloodyRose said:


> Optimus Pime can take omega Supreme.. he'll kick him in the Jimmy, then transform into a car and burn out of there.
> 
> More than meets the eye.. transformers robots in disguise!


[Putting on boxing gloves] Oh, yea, I would like to see that. Omega Sureme would kick his but. And even if Optimus could even get to his jimmy, his Jimmy alone is 50 times bigger than Optimus prime.

This is how big he is compared to Prime.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Somehow, I think it will be a good movie. Who's directing it?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Michael Bay is directing it... which is why I have low expectations for it.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

How is it any one of us can come up with a good script for a movie, yet Hollywood has idiots doing it? I can't tell you how many times I've seen a movie and said to myself, "they should've done it this way", or, "it would've worked better had they done this..." I know the dynamics of making movies is a lot broader than I understand, and I am no great director, but geez, come on Hollywood. I watched the remake of War of the Worlds and felt I wasted 2 hours. Boy it sucked in my book, and I can't believe Spielberg was attached to it. I imagine transformers will be either like Robot Jox (dissappointing if you're Battletech fan) or the last X-Men, where they sacrificed storyline just to wedge in as many new characters as possible. I'll get off the soapbox now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

All of what you're stating BA is about being in the right place at the right time. It's who you know and when you can slide that crappy script/idea into the hands of a beaten down producer/studio. Trust me, I am trying my level best on one field to get a major motion picture idea in the right hands and some cohorts and I are working on making an Indy. I am praying all goes down the way I plan, because if it does, then you're really going to see something. It will be getting back to the true nature of Horror and not tacking a name to something in hopes to sell a few tickets. I definitely feel your pain, brother.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> [Putting on boxing gloves] Oh, yea, I would like to see that. Omega Sureme would kick his but. And even if Optimus could even get to his jimmy, his Jimmy alone is 50 times bigger than Optimus prime.
> 
> This is how big he is compared to Prime.


Rofl see he'll kick him in the shins and when he's down on the ground writhing in pain, then he'll kick him in the Jimmy!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Michael Bay is directing it... which is why I have low expectations for it.


Oh, ******! Looks like I _really_ spoke too soon. I hate when that happens.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, the official list of movie Transformers is now out.

Can somebody tell me why Ratchet is no longer an ambulance?:finger:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sinister said:


> All of what you're stating BA is about being in the right place at the right time. It's who you know and when you can slide that crappy script/idea into the hands of a beaten down producer/studio. Trust me, I am trying my level best on one field to get a major motion picture idea in the right hands and some cohorts and I are working on making an Indy. I am praying all goes down the way I plan, because if it does, then you're really going to see something. It will be getting back to the true nature of Horror and not tacking a name to something in hopes to sell a few tickets. I definitely feel your pain, brother.


God bless good luck I deal with production folks often enough to know they are mostly scitso power nuts. :googly:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The website has a live broadcast right now and announcing the characters for the movie. I cant get in it though its too busy. Started at 11 pm


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The more I see of the movie robots, the less I like it. 
Transformers are suppossed to be pretty thick, have some mass to them. These guys are all pretty skinny, far too "real life" robots for me. 

And please, what is with that flame paint job on Optimus Prime?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just remember the good times RAXL. just remember the good times....


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.aintitcoolnews.com/display.cgi?id=24396

For any who haven't seen the thing they're calling Optimus Prime.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh man, you have got to be effing kidding me. It just keeps getting more and more ridiculous. How can they screw this up? Just take the show's original concept/look and turn it live action! It's that easy.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As just a casual Transformer fan at the most, I feel bad for any hardcore fans who have to go see this.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Oh man, you have got to be effing kidding me. It just keeps getting more and more ridiculous. How can they screw this up? Just take the show's original concept/look and turn it live action! It's that easy.


Simple, its Hollywood. They take something good and make it bad. Toss original plots to the wind. The only time they stick to origins is when everybody and their grandmother already know of an origin, like Batman. How many different ways can they tell that story, I wonder?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Found this. Looks cool, but I couldn't get the video to run. Don't know if its the movie or something else.
http://www.3dblasphemy.com/OPTIMUS/OPTIMUS.html


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I think that's a fan thing. The movie Prime looks nothing like that Optimus.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Too bad the fans got it right instead of Hollywood.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

-sigh- As usual.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

A fan and his computer can pull this off. Why can't Hollywood get it right?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I noticed in the threaters that they are making an Underdog too.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the Transformers movie is actually gonna be ok. The studio couldn't work out a deal to have the wide assortment of cars (such as Bumblebee being a VW)all in the same picture. They went with GM hence Bumblebee being a old school 70's model Camero and then (I suspect) after being heavily dmaged somehow he is rebuilt into the new concept Camero which looks pretty slick! I think it's gonna be ok. Not so much for those who want the exact purist looks that they were on the cartoon though probably. I myself loved that cartoon and have all the episodes on dvd, but I am looking forward to this movie!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I just don't like the attempt to make the robots "realistic". 
They're 50 foot tall robots that turn into hand guns, for god sake. 
And, I know VW wouldn't license the Bug any more, but does anybody think Camero when they think Bumblebee? Hell no. It just doesn't fit his personality.

And I still can't take the flaming paint job on Optimus Prime.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

a couple things I found out from the offical website, and friends in the industry is that: things like the Camaro change for bumblebee were prompted by GM paying a bunch of money to have their concept car placement advertized. Also, the story line will be based more on the comic book version of the story and not the animated tv series.


----------

